# Your opinion on this Light



## Dman1234 (Oct 13, 2014)

I need a small light for a small space and this looked interesting, 
It would need to keep seedlings and small clones going for 2-3 weeks only. if you feel like checking it out let me know what you think.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191367325924

View attachment $_57.JPG


----------



## Locked (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks kinda cool. Only way you will know if it works for you is to give it a run and let us know either way.


----------



## lyfespan (Oct 14, 2014)

Should work well, even has small diffuser for less intensity.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2014)

It is a 2' T5, puts out 4000 lumens.  I am not sure that the bracket that angles is something I would use.  I would think that you could get a regular 2' T5 at HD or somewhere local that would be cheaper.


----------



## zem (Oct 16, 2014)

yeah all you need is regular T5 but it looks cool, and should work fine. i kept moms and clones for a decade under shoplights, never had any issue


----------

